# Saggy facial skin at 30 ?!?!



## littlekoala (Feb 13, 2012)

Does anyone know a good way to firm up skin without having a face lift? My skin just hangs off my cheekbones

. My eyes are starting to droop down. I have not lost weight. I get enough sleep and drink a gallon of water a day. I moisturize like crazy. I hate looking frumpy.

Mod note: sneaky link deleted.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 13, 2012)

Unfortunately no product on the market will firm your face permanently or long term but there are firming products that temporarily firm up the skin. I use one from Anastasia Beverly Hills for the eye area and I just started using one for my neck from Strivechin (sp?). I don't know about the Strivechin one yet but I love my Anastasia one, you can feel it pull the skin taut.


----------



## Slinkycats (Feb 13, 2012)

You can do face yoga/exercises... there is a woman in the states that specializes in it and she has a website and she has videos... best part is they actually work! Just do a google search and check her out, it may work for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lulillan (Feb 18, 2012)

If you want just a temporary "quick-fix" you could try Peter Thomas Roth instant FirmX.


----------



## Oracle (Feb 18, 2012)

They say sleeping on your back can give you a "natural facelift". Not sure how effective it would be but it's worth a try.


----------



## Misha Smith (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's a simple way to use green tea to tone and tighten your skin, and to get all the other marvelous benefits from it!

Green Tea Toner

Ingredients:

 - 2 tsp powdered green tea
 - Â½ cup of boiling water

Instructions

Steep the tea in boiling water for 10 minutes.
Allow it to cool.
Then apply it to your face with cotton balls.

Green tea can do even more than that as part of a homemade skin care remedy. Just look at the following health, beauty, and skin
care benefits of green tea:

Lowers your risk of acquiring
rheumatoid arthritis
Heals minor cuts, rashes,
spots, and other blemishes
Reduces acne
Provides a youthful appearance
Treats sunburn
Slows the signs of aging


----------



## mikaelad (Apr 28, 2014)

If you're looking for something stronger than a cream and less than a facelift, there are a whole number of nonsurgical treatments adding "life" into skin. You need to ask a doctor about all of them to make sure I get them right, but a few things I think you could do are:

*IPL Photofacial* - I suggest this mainly because it IPL increases collagen production, and collagen production is responsible for your skin's youthfulness.

*Laser Skin Resurfacing* - The things I was reading don't say tightening specifically, but it is used to treat things like stretch marks and wrinkles, so it may be worth asking a doctor if it could work for your situation as well.

*Thermage *- This is also known for tightening up loose skin by using radiofrequency to remodel collagen. I'd also suggest checking this out.

Hope that helps. I'm sure there are more too.


----------



## ifuseekamy (Apr 28, 2014)

Botox


----------



## CajunKitty (Apr 29, 2014)

You're kind of young to be sagging. What is your sleep position? Sleeping flat on your back is best because it doesn't pull the skin making it grow saggy with time. You may need a collagen supplement too.

I've been using Algenist lifting and firming face cream which has been great for me. Strivectin TL neck is awesome for the neck but its active ingredient, NIA 114 has side effects like rashes, redness, headaches, nausea and vomiting so if you try it, I'd recommend purchasing the travel size so you don't waste a lot of money on a product you cannot use.

For a quick natural fix, try a chilled egg white applied to the saggy areas with a cotton ball. Good luck with this. I think sagging is the worst age give away and one I keep trying to avoid too. You're not alone.


----------



## Esthylove (May 11, 2014)

I can vote for Strivectin. I sold it at my old job and they gave us a free tube of it and it worked like a charm. If you can handle not moving your eyebrows or smiling big then you could try botox or some sort of filler to plump it up.. I have to get botox for my migraines-and I can say it isn't fun whatsoever- i'd leave it for a last resort.. Try going to the doctor to see what they think would work best for your skin and what you exactly want to fix. I also had an esthetician back in the day and she had fat injected under her eyes. I wonder if they could do something like that to help it!


----------



## Nadia Bailey (Jun 18, 2016)

[SIZE=14.6667px]I had loss of firmness around my jaw, and that was the main reason I began researching and trying new products online. I am 52, I don't have a major wrinkle problem, but my jaw line was looking old. Even around the sides of my jowls I had like saggy skin, and not any definition. I have been using the Someluxe Firming Lotion for 6-9 months, and I should be posting before after photos because it does work so well. I saw results in about two weeks. My neck is so smooth! I use it religiously at night - just once a day. [/SIZE]


----------



## MoozyFoozy (Jul 15, 2016)

There's things you can do to help sagging and wrinkles. When applying skin care or makeup, tap gently on your face. Pulling at your skin will sag it and cause it wrinkles.


----------



## GlennSandoval (Jul 28, 2016)

I completely agree with Slinkycats! Nothing helps your skin than yoga! You can even see the videos on the Internet and do it yourself.


----------

